# Being ''Under-Aware'' vs. ''Super-Aware'' during DP/DR



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

I see a lot of people on this forum describing their experience with dp/dr as a ''super-awareness''....a sort of hyper-vigilance or over-focusness of internal thoughts and processes, but I am just the opposite. I feel sooo ''under-aware'', like I'm oblivious to ''reality'' and everything that is happening around me, as if I'm high or in a deep drunken stupor. I am wondering if anyone is like this as well, or if the majority of dp/dr sufferer's are super-aware as it seems to be often described.


----------



## *deleted* (Nov 19, 2010)

I thing I am the same as you considering this.


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

When my DR is pretty high im OVER-AWARE, when my DP is high brain fog kicks in what makes me UNDER-AWARE


----------



## chinman (Oct 28, 2010)

mine is a mixture of both tbh


----------



## gill (Jul 1, 2010)

I'd say mostly a hyper-awareness of thoughts, but under-awareness of the environment.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

gill said:


> I'd say mostly a hyper-awareness of thoughts, but under-awareness of the environment.


Yeah, that's how I feel too mostly.


----------



## snow storm (Aug 10, 2010)

gill said:


> I'd say mostly a hyper-awareness of thoughts, but under-awareness of the environment.


Exactly. There is such a huge imbalance there. I am usually always superaware of my self. I wish I could focus more on the environment. I try to do a form of meditation where I keep my eyes fixed at a point on the wall. Its so freaking hard to do but I think it helps a bit.

I feel like I have lost myself in the sea of my own thoughts and emotions. Totally selfabsorbed.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm so "under-aware" as you call it. I dont get a heightened sense of awareness or anything like that from the DR or DP, i'm totally fogged out and disoriented.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Minerva8979 said:


> I'm so "under-aware" as you call it. I dont get a heightened sense of awareness or anything like that from the DR or DP, i'm totally fogged out and disoriented.


Same =/ I'm starting to ask myself, which one is better? It seems as if being ''super-aware'' is better as things probably seem more real and sharp? Rather than being behind this glass wall/transparent sheet 24/7...


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

gill said:


> I'd say mostly a hyper-awareness of thoughts, but under-awareness of the environment.


i mostly have the complete opposite


----------



## snow storm (Aug 10, 2010)

insaticiable said:


> Same =/ I'm starting to ask myself, which one is better? It seems as if being ''super-aware'' is better as things probably seem more real and sharp? Rather than being behind this glass wall/transparent sheet 24/7...


I think I prefer to be "super aware". I was out in the fog quite a while and that was really scary. I have more sense of reality now than I used to but this hyperawareness doesn't let my brain slow down to normal speed so I don't feel grounded and connected like normal people do. I usually forget what I was supposed to write in the middle of each sentence cause I get new ways of understanding and seeing things all the time. Often it just becomes a mess lol...

The fact that dp is experienced so differently from person to person just makes me remember that dp is actually a name for a group of different dissociative states and that the roots of each person really can be very different.


----------



## snow storm (Aug 10, 2010)

TheStarter said:


> i mostly have the complete opposite


man I really wonder what that must be like...


----------



## Da Vinci (Apr 8, 2010)

I fall in the hyper aware category. Usually when my anxiety kicks in I get episodes of being super aware of my thoughts, movements, emotions, surroundings and etc. A simple thought would be analyzed and I would questions why I had it. Frustrating!


----------



## feelingunreal (Dec 29, 2010)

To be it's both, together. It's like I'm so "super-aware" that I feel "under-aware." I compare it to being so cold, to the point you feel nothing. I just end up feeling numb.


----------



## sunyata samsara (Feb 18, 2011)

TheStarter said:


> i mostly have the complete opposite


same here



snow storm said:


> man I really wonder what that must be like...


My mind is a blank. I dont react to the environment with thoughts or emotions therefore under aware. But im hyper aware on an unconscious energetic level. Instead of having thoughts and feelings i will have no reaction or i will have muscle spasms or energetic vibrations somewhere instead of experiencing things on a conscious level. Its annoying. Ive been living with it for over a decade so yeah im kinda use to it.


----------



## Gypsy85 (Sep 23, 2010)

I am hyper-aware of my inner thoughts and under-aware of the environment


----------



## sacredrealm (Mar 8, 2011)

I'd rather be under aware to be honest, at least of myself. Or if aware I'd rather feel like myself and be aware of that.


----------



## kpaiva (Dec 17, 2010)

sacredrealm said:


> I'd rather be under aware to be honest, at least of myself. Or if aware I'd rather feel like myself and be aware of that.


I completely agree with you. I would rather be under-aware as well. The over-awareness/hyper-awareness is painful and extremely anxiety-producing for me.

I get a combination of both as well. For me, I think it depends what triggers it or what could have triggered it. Sometimes, I just have to accept that it is random.


----------

